# Ponton Boot, aber welches??



## Elbhai (6. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich überlege, ob ich von meinem mind. 5 Jahre altem Belly Boot (noch das mit der Ringform...) auf ein Ponton Boot umsteigen soll.
Aber noch bin ich mir etwas unsicher... Ausschlaggebend ist für mich, dass man mit den Rudern besser vom Fleck kommt und aufgrund der hohen Sitzposition auch in der kalten Jahreszeit mal los kann... Außerdem denke ich, dass ich da mein Echolot besser drauf unterbringen kann.

Also nun meine Frage: welches Ponton Boot ist überhaupt empfehlenswert? Ich habe mich mal im Rudi Heger Katalog umgesehen, er bietet ja die Outcast Modelle an...
Einsetzen würde ich es in Binnengewässern, in ruhigeren Hafenbecken in der Elbe (also nicht im Hauptstrom) und wenn möglich auch auf der Ostsee. Geht das auf der Ostsee überhaupt oder ist das mit dem Ponton Boot gefährlicher als mit einem normalen Belly Boot (damit bin ich regelmäßig auf Fehmarn)?

Wie portabel ist so ein Ponton Boot? Bekomme ich das im Audi A4 Avant problemlos mit? Ach ja: haben die alle Schlauchboot Ventile?


Für eure Hilfe vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

hallo elbhai!#h 

na,da bin ich ja froh das es noch mehr leute gibt die sich das fragen,welches das richtige boot ist!
in sachen ponton boot leben wir nämlich in einem entwicklungsland:c 
aber so war es vor ca 7 jahren,auch mit den BB's,als ich mir eins kaufte!
heute gib's sie an jeder ecke!|gr: 
ich glaube das wir zu früh sind ,mit dieser frage,denn die jungs übern großen teich sind uns da wieder weit vorraus.
aber bekanntlich schwabbt alles nach und nach hier rüber ,da bleibt ja noch hoffnung!:q 

also ich versuche dir mal zu helfen!!!!!!!!!!!!|kopfkrat 
ich habe mir gerade eins bestellt und hoffe das es blad eintrudelt!
meins ist von der firma creek company (odc 816)
dieses boot habe ich mir in kaltenkirchen,bei moritz angesehen und mit aufgebaut!
die haben dort 2 boote da!kannste ja mal gucken fahren,wenn es dir nicht zu weit ist!
dann kann man sich mal ein bild,davon machen worauf man sich einlässt!
(vorher anrufen,ist ja klar,ob noch eins da ist)
ich mußte mich auch mühselig informieren und habe sehr viel im internet gesucht!
mußt mal googeln!
oder:www.outdoorfishing.de /dann auf link creek company
www.basspro.com / www.thefloattubestore.com / www.raubfisch-shop.de 

www.walmart.com /www.cabelas.com / www.bizrate.com / www.angelkiste.de 

also wie gesagt,meiste ist in den staaten (da schnallste ab wat die da alles für teile haben)|uhoh: 
viele fliegenfischershops in deutschland vertreiben ein paar boote davon, auch hier!
denn da bestelllen kostet mega frachtgebühren (ca.250 teuronen)
sonst klicke mal auf meinen namen und gehe auf alle beiträge zeigen,dort habe ich über e-außenborder für ponton boote gefragt.
hier haben,einige leute geantwortet und erzählt,was sie für ein boot besitzen,
da kriegste auch noch was raus!
zu den von dir erwähnten outcast booten muß ich sagen,wenn du ins salzwasser willst,
solltest du ein boot mit alurahmen nehmen! (rost)
da die outcastboote mit alurahmen,erst bei 1200 euro mit vernünftiger qualität
anfangen,fiel dieses boot für mich weg! (ich mein' ist ja ein schnäpchen,wenn man bedenkt was ein flugzeugträger kostet!!!)
das boot von mir hat den normalen schlauch aus gummi (wie badeboot)
denn kommt eine schutzhülle (material wie die außenhaut vom BB)
und das beides dann in die außenhülle der ponton's,also das sind 3 schichten ,sollten für die sicherheit reichen!
die ventile sind diese schraubventile wie bei 'nem schlauchboot!
dieses boot war in einem kartong, der größe(ca.)1,5 & 0,5 & 0,3 meter!
also,brauchst dein A4 nicht verkaufen (hi,hi,hi)#6 
es gibt aber auch festrumpfboote,ich hatte mit günter großmann ,über die dinger gesprochen! hobie float cat,heißen die glaube ich!
er hatte mal vor jahren,ein paar bestellt!
die einzelnen teilungsstücke der pontons werden,dann ineinander eingehakt!
also nix aufpusten,schnellerer aufbau,mehr sicherheit,aber warscheilich kein A4 mehr!#q 
mir reicht das was ich mir bestellt habe,ich bekomme meins leicht in meinen
passat kombi und kann noch meine beiden BB kumpels mitnehmen!

meine gründe ,für die anschaffung des bootes ,sind die selben wie bei dir!
mann kommt schneller voran,das gibt mehr sicherheit(einsetzende strömung/unwetter,usw.....)
mann sitzt nicht im wasser (wir kennen das alle, 3 wochen vorher nix getrunken,3 minuten im BB schon platzt einem die blase)
auf jeden fall, mehr platz und bessere montage,für echolot und der gleichen...
und für mich auch sicherer,denn bei einem BB cup von frankys angelshop,vor ein paar jahren ,ist fast ein angler(mein kollege) ertrunken,weil er umkippte und in dem BB kopfüber *gefangen* war!!!:r 
wenn ein ponton boot kippen sollte?!dann fällt man vom sitz und gut ist!
vor verdrifften habe ich keine angst,denn mann ist 10mal so schnell wieder zurück,
wie ein BBtler!und sonst gibt es ja einen anker,den ich mir in 3,5 kilo besorgt habe!

so ich mach mal schluß sonst is das AB nachher noch voll!(scherz) 
ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel glück,ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen!
vielleicht sieht man sich mal vor fehmann im boot hocken und drillen!:g 

*mfg* Platt000|wavey: 

ps:wer über eventuelle rechtschreibfehler lästert,den lasse ich kein fisch mehr nach!!


----------



## Hamsterson (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Moin!

1200Teuronen für ein Ponton-Boot sind mir definitiv viel zu viel, aber ich will auf die Vorteile eines Ponton-Boots nicht verzichten. Aus diesem Grund bin ich zur Zeit ernst am Überlegen mir so ein Ding selber zu bauen. Die schwierigsten Sachen sind wohl Aluschweißen und die eigentlichen Schwimmkörpern. Hat jemand eine Idee, was man mit den obengenannten Schwerpunkten anfangen kann? Oder gibt es vielleicht schon jemanden, der sich ein Ponton selbergebaut hat oder es noch vorhat? Bitte melden!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Hamsterson

Ich habe das auch schon mal alles durchgespielt und wollte mir was selber bauen.
Am Rahmen oder so liegt es nicht, den könnte ich mir sogar aus V2A-Stahl machen, wenn er nicht soooo schwer wäre.
Ich denke die Probleme fangen an, den Auftriebskörper, sprich den Schlauch richtig gut zukleben, damit die Klebe- oder Schweissnaht nicht mit dem Salzwasser reagiert ! Also da sollte man sich vorher schon schlau machen.
Nur gibt einem KEINE Kunststoff-Firma eine Garantie, das die Naht bei Salzwasser heile bleibt. Habe ich schon ausprobiert.  |gr: 
Auch wie groß oder klein sollte der Schlauch sein?? Damit er nicht überdehnt oder gar unterbeansprucht bleibt im Fall das er zu groß ist.
Ein weiteres Problem ist der Ummantelungs-Stoff. Was nimmt man, was ist reissfest und Witterungsbeständing. Nylon wäre sehr gut! Überlege wieviel Quadratmeter man brauch und was der dann kostet. Habe ich das geeignete gefunden, muss ich den Stoff mit einer Heissnadel vernähen, damit die Lochränder stabil bleiben und nicht einreissen. Das Problem gab es doch bei Ron Thomsen.

So wenn man nun doch alles selber machen kann, rechne mal alles zusammen, was das kostet..... na denn kann ich mir auch so ein Teil in den USA bestellen und habe die Arbeit nicht und schön Garantie drauf.

Das sind so die Überlegungen ! :m


----------



## Elbhai (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hallo nochmal,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.. Ja, ich komme mir auch vor wie ein verrückter Exot... Habe noch mal nachgerechnet, mein Belly Boot mit der Ring Form muss auch schon so 7 Jahre alt sein - wahnsinn wie die Zeit rennt...

@plattfisch

stimmt, die Rostanfälligkeit bei den Modellen mit Stahlrahmen ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen und irgendwie will ich mir ja nicht so ein Ponton Boot kaufen, welches ich dann deswegen lieber nur im Süßwasser nutze... und dann letztendlich wieder mit meinem alten BB auf der Ostsee den Flugzeugträgern hinterher winke... 

Ich war ja dieses Jahr auch schon in Kaltenkirchen bei Moritz. Ist das das schwarze, wechles vor dem Eingang stand? Hast du das bestellt? Wie teuer war das noch gleich? Hat das einen Alu Rahmen? Ich hatte mir es nur im Vorbeigehen mit einem Kumpel angesehen. Mist, hätte ich mal genauer hingesehen... Wenn das einen Alu Rahmen hat, dürfte das ja auch etwas leichter sein, oder? Was ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig wäre...

PS: über Fehmarn sollten wir uns auch noch mal unterhalten.. da könnte ich noch Tipps gebrauchen, bislang nur Hornhechte und Dorsche..... 

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

jo,daß war das boot!:q 
ich hatte es nicht bestellt nur mal gefangt, ob die so ein ding irgendwann, mal da haben?
dort wurde mir dann gesagt,daß mitte jannuar zwei reinkähmen!
also....ich mitte jannuar angerufen.....ja ist heute gekommen......ich nächsten tag hin....
....war noch im karton....ausgepackt.....aufgebaut....angeschaut!:m 
wie schon gesagt,sonst stellt sich (noch nicht) kein anderer händler so ein gerät hin! 
und zum gucken ,war es mir recht so!ich habe meins wo anders bestellt!
da das bei moritz auch nicht das neue 2005er modell ist!denn wenn du auf meiner internet adresse warst, die ich dir gab, von outdoorfishing,wirst du sehen das es jetzt, einen viel besseren sitz hat!(kunstoff)
das boot ist mit alurahmen,der ist schwarz,die ponton's blau!
es gibt das gleiche mit stahlramen,der ist grau und die ponton's neongelb!(sport heißt das modell)
preis für alu = vk 649 euro
preis für stahl = vk 599 euro
(wat schreib ich das alles guck doch mal die adresse,die ich dir gab,weiter oben auf dieser AB seite)
jedenfalls schmeiß dein ring bei ebay rein und gebe 50 euro mehr aus für alu!!!! 
(aber nicht,wenn ich meins rein setzte,daß ist mir zuviel konkurenz,ha ha!)
wenn du nen händler hast ,mit dem du schnacken kannst,denn bekommst es auch für
550 euro,daß mit alu meine ich!
ich weiß das sind 1100 dm,aber bastelln???????????
ich bin selber gas wasser install. für mich ist das mit material und schweißen kein tehma (ob va oder alu)
doch wie mikefish,schon meinte besorg mal alles,dann mach mal.....
....der aufwand ,mit zeit und auch geld nicht zu vergessen.....
ich hatte auch nächtelang überlegt wie und woher...usw...|uhoh: |kopfkrat 
*vergiss es!*
ich habe meine entscheidung getroffen und bin glücklich darüber! 
bloß mit der außenbordergeschichte die ich auch in dieses forum,stellte,
damit bin ich noch nicht ganz am ende!!!|kopfkrat 
wer da noch was weiß,der schreibt bitte rein!

so,gruß an alle tschüss|wavey: platt000


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

achso,vergessen ,fehmann bin ich garnicht so oft!
2,5 stunden fahrzeit von mir!
ich bin mehr in dänemark,so abbenrade(oh gott, ist bestimmt falsch geschrieben)
das ist nicht ganz 1,5 stunden von mir!!!


----------



## Elbhai (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hallo plattfisch,

dezente Frage: wo hast Du Deins denn bestellt? Direkt in den Staaten?? Hast Du die 649,-- EUR bezahlt? Oder verlangt Moritz die?

Ja, ich denke der Aufpreis für Alu Version ist ok, das sollte man dann schon investieren... zumal wenn ein Salzwassereinsatz geplant ist.

Fehmarn sind 1,5 std. Fahrt, aber dieses Jahr wollte ich auch mal Kiel ausprobieren...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

ich habe meins hier in itzehoe bestellt!
ich kenne den händler ganz gut und da er auch viele fliegenfischer artikel führt,
hat er schon einiges bei outdoorfishing bezogen und hatte den katalog da!
danach habe ich mir alle info's aus dem internet geholt und es bei ihm bestellt!
nein ich bezahle nicht 649 euro!
moritz wollte 600 euro haben!


----------



## Elbhai (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hm, ich werde mir das bei Moritz auf jeden Fall mal ansehen!

Welche Lieferzeit hat denn Dein Händler in Itzehoe? Wenn die Konditionen stimmen, wäre das ja auch interessant, da könnte ich ja auch zur Abholung hinfahren...
Kannst Du mir mal Kontaktdaten von diesem Händler aufgeben?


----------



## Reppi (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Mensch Medo melde dich mal.....
Hatten wir nicht mal so ein Selbstbausatz gesehen, der mit seinem 2 PS an uns vorbei geknattert ist.......
@Elbhai
Ich habe das gelbe Postmobil (816) in "normal".
Du kannst den Rost schmatzen hören; würde immer Alu nehmen.....
Oder wenn ich ehrlich bin, das ODC wenn Du Meter machen willst und ein Togiak wenn Du ordentlich und in Ruhe angeln willst.........
Mir persönlich geht beim ODC ( beim rauspaddeln) ein wenig das Angeln ab und wenn Wind herrscht kannst Du gar nicht so schnell paddeln wie Du verdriftest; ok, ein Anker hält dich auf der Stelle, aber ich Anker erst wenn da auch Fisch ist.
Aber das ist meine persönlich Meinung und ich kenne andere die trotzdem begeistert sind.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Elbhai (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@reppi

ok, dann scheidet das von Rudi Heger angebotene Outcat für EUR 399,-- entgültig aus... Und die Alu Version liegt wie schon oben erwähnt jenseits von gut und böse... Aber Alu sollte es generell schon sein...
Wie würdest Du denn die Praxistauglichkeit von Deinem ODC - mal von dem Rostproblem abgesehen - auf der Ostsee bewerten? Ist denn trotzdem ein vernünfitges Fischen möglich?

Ich brauche das Boot eigentlich für zwei grundlegend verschiedene Einsatzgebiete: 

einserseits Ostsee, da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass Du mit dem Driftproblem Recht hast. Einen Anker habe ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei - besser ist das.
andererseits Binnengewässer, d.h. mal ein See oder auch mal Elbe (natürlich nicht im Hauptstrom) um dort auch mal einige Ecken mit dem Echolot abzuklappern, da könnte es schon eher vorkommen, das man da mal richtig Meter macht...

Wie würdest Du unter diesen Gesichtspunkten entscheiden - auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass ich "notfalls" noch das normale Belly Boot habe, welches natürlich zu den aktuellen Modellen keine Konkurrenz darstellt...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

mion,moin!

@hamsterson

wie schon gesagt ,ich habe mir den selbstbau,abgeschminkt!
aber der letzte stand,meiner überlegungen war,die ponton's
aus "_teichfolie_" herrzustellen
- es gibt sie bis 1,5 mm stärke (das ist schon ganz schön...)
- sie ist UV beständig
- sie ist nicht so teuer
- sie ist schweißbar (kleber/klatschweißmittel!)
mann könnte sich die stücke (und größe) selbst bestimmen....
...man könnte auch zwei schichten machen,oder einen zweiluftkammer ponton
herstellen!
zu der salzwasserverträglichkeit weiß ich auch nicht viel,
doch bei uns im nahen tierpark,ist ein wattenmeer nachgestellt!
hier leben nordseetiere und es wird ebbe und flut nachgestellt!
dieser teich ist aus folie!
sonst im fachhandel,oder hersteller nachfragen!

gruß Platti!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ plattfisch

Ich meine es ist Vorsicht geboten, wenn man meint das die Teichfolie mit Salzwasser in dem Zoo ja dicht hält. Gut, das liegt auch vielleicht daran das diese Folie auf "Druck" von aussen beansprucht wird !! Aber nicht mit Druck von "innen", wenn es die Nähte zerreissen will und nicht vom Wasserdruck noch zusammendrückt wird.
Wie wird da wohl eine Schweiss/Klebenaht mit Teichfolie reagieren, nach einiger Zeit im Salzwasser??
Ich würde das vielleicht an einem Stück Teichfolien-Naht simulieren, ruhig etwas stärkeres Salzgehalt im Wasser und ein gespanntes Stück Folie drin eintauchen. Vielleicht ne Woche oder mehr ?
Wer weiss was dabei rauskommt? Aber dann weiss man doch was los ist und ist auf der sicheren Seite.

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken was aus Teichfolie zumachen. Der Rahmen soll doch nicht das Problem sein.  :m   #h


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@mikefish

ich dachte du wolltest nicht's mehr basteln?
aufwand? zeit? kosten? garantie und so?


----------



## Elbhai (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hallo,


ich habe heute mal bei Moritz angerufen. Da habe ich auch gefragt, ob der Einsatz auf der Ostsee möglich ist. Dies wurde mir zugesagt... Ob man sich darauf verlassen kann - das ist wohl wieder eine andere Sache...

Christian


----------



## Reppi (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Elbhai
Ich werde hier einen Teufel tun, um Dir was zu raten, oder abzuraten  
Also........"ruhiges stehendes Gewässer" an der Kante lang - ODC
Ostsee bedingt; da ich beim rauspaddeln schon werfe/angel, haut das mit dem Rudern nicht so ganz hin......
Wenn dann noch eine Grundrute mit im Spiel ist, geht gar nichts mehr...
Aber, alles subjektiv !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ plattfisch

....tja, geistig planen tut man ja fast immer.  |supergri  |supergri 

Übrigens habe ich heute einen Folienverkäufer angerufen und der konnte mir auch nicht sagen ob das im Salzwasser hält. Er müsste derwegen mal den Hersteller von dem Kleber anrufen und extra nachfragen.


----------



## Hamsterson (9. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Moin!
An die Teichfolie habe ich erst gar nicht gedacht. Ich tendiere jeher zum Festrumpf. So was in die Richtung Faltbootkonstruktionen oder so. Oder eventuell auch noch was Aufblasbares dazu.  :q  Naja, bin halt noch nicht so lange am Überlegen wie Mike.  |rolleyes 

Was den Rahmen angeht, da würde m. E. auch was mit dem Holz gehen.   |kopfkrat


----------



## platfisch7000 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@hamsterson

HOLZ???
naja ich weis nicht so recht!
hast du dir ,so ein boot mal angesehen?
wenn du da mit holz beigehst,wirst du wohl einen baukran mitnehmen müssen,um
das boot zu wasser zu lassen,wenn du es so stabil baust,wie alu oder stahl!

der Platte Fisch !


----------



## Hamsterson (10. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@platfisch

Angesehen habe ich die schon, aber so viel schwerer ist Holz doch gar nicht. Naja mal sehen. Noch irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Reppi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Ich glaube ich weiss, wieso Hamsterson an Holz denkt;der Kerl fährt jedesmal soweit raus, dass er ein seetaugliches "Bötchen" benötigt   
Also ich hätte, glaube ich, kein Vetrauen in so ein selbstgebautes Teil...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Reppi

Machbar ist das schon mit Holz, nur hält Holz nicht solange wie ALU. Es quillt auf wenn man nicht alle Woche das Holz imprägniert gegen Salzwasser. Dadurch wird das Holz wieder irre schwer.
Na ja, es ist eben eine Ansichtssache. Ich persönlich würde auch lieber ALU oder gar V2A bevorzugen.
Die Amis benutzen ja jetzt schon Titan-Legierungen für größere BB´s, wie die Tandemdinger!  :m


----------



## Elbhai (11. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Ich auch eher weniger, auch wenn ich handwerklich nicht ganz unbegabt bin... 


Gruß
Christian





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte, glaube ich, kein Vetrauen in so ein selbstgebautes Teil...
> Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hamsterson (12. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Reppi
Na wenn man(n) sich schon in einem RT sicher fühlt, dann ist fast alles Andere kaum weniger sicher. Denn was tut man, wenn der Schlauch vom BB platzt und man ist ein paar Hundert Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, man wartet auf fremde Hilfe oder versucht Ufer aus eigener Kraft zu erreichen. Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen hat man in beiden Fällen vielleicht eine Viertel Stunde Zeit bis man abkratzt. Also da, wo ich normalerweise angle, wird es kaum was mit fremder Hilfe, weil ich erstens an Plätzen angle, wo kaum jemand unrewegs ist und zweitens im Dunkeln. Also baue ich mir lieber ein Ding mit dem ich dann, selbst, wenn ein oder sogar 2 der Schwimmkörper kaputtgehen, doch noch sicher am Ufer ankomme. Außerdem habe ich schon einiges an Erfahrung, was Katamaranbau angeht. Das Dumme ist nur, dass man/ich hierzulande nicht an günstige Materialquellen und Werkzeuge/Handwerker kommt/komme. Wäre ich jetzt in Rußland gewesen, hätte ich einen Rahmen aus Titan. 

Was Alu angeht, ist Alu auch nicht salzwasserresistent.

Mir geht es mehr um nicht ein blindes Kopiren amispontone, sondern um ein robustes und einfach zu bauendes BB-Ersatz.


----------



## gofishing (12. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Warum hat noch keiner über PVC-Rohr nachgedacht ?


Leicht zu verarbeiten und nur mit roher Gewalt kaputt zukriegen.


TL

Ralph


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Hamsterson

Gute Argumente ! #6


----------



## platfisch7000 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@gofishing

über pvc rohre habe ich sehr wohl nachgedacht!(ich bin gas-u.wasserinstall.)
doch da gibt es gewisse probleme!
nimmt man ein KG rohr (das sind die orangen)dann sind diese nicht UV beständig,
was zur folge hätte das,daß material nach einiger zeit wie glas bricht!
nimmt man ein HT rohr (die grauen abflußrohre die wir kennen),
dann hat mann das problem des durchmessers,denn diese rohre werden so gut wie
nie stärker als DN 100 verwendet!
also wenn man sich so ein min.DN 300 rohr besorgt,dann wiegt das auch nicht wenig!
außerdem kähme die abdichtung dazu,denn wenn du die deckel nimmst die es dafür gibt
dann hast du "stumpfe" enden und das wird schwer zu rudern!
dann kähme der tranzport von den min.2,5 m langen pontoons!
die zu unterteilen,dann hätte man das abdichtungsproblem wieder...usw...!
ich muß mich wiederhohlen ich habe mir den eigenbau abgeschminkt!
will euch natürlich nicht meine meinung aufzwängen,aber das sind meine gegenargumente!
PVC ist auch nicht so billig!

*mfg* Platt000!


----------



## platfisch7000 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Hamsterson

wenn mir mein reifen auf dem weg zur küste,auf der autobahn mit 200kmh platzt,
dann brauch ich mir keine gedanken mehr zu machen ob mein BB platzen könnte!


----------



## Elbhai (13. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@plattfisch & Hamsterson 





Bezügl. des Reifenplatzers habt ihr wohl beide nicht Unrecht... Ein Restrisiko bleibt letztendlich bei jeder Variante, ob Eingenbau oder gekaufte Version...



Aber dennoch bereitet einem die vorstellung, dass sich das BB oder auch Ponton Boot mal verabschieden könnte - und das vermutlich frei nach Murphy´s Gesetz bei den jetzigen Wassertemperaturen - ein mulmiges Gefühl... Hier in den Binnenpfützen ist das immer eine Sache, aber auf der Ostsee eine ganz andere - wobei man natürlich auch im See ertrinken kann - gerade bei den jetzigen Wassertemperaturen....

Aber was solls, Risoko möglichst gering halten und positiv denken, denn es gibt wohl in der Tat wesentlich mehr (tödliche) Autounfälle...



gruß

der elbhai


----------



## Hamsterson (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@platfisch

Ich habe nicht verstanden, was du mit 200kmh auf der Autobahn gemeint hast. Oder besser, was hat das mit einem Ponton zusammen.  |kopfkrat 

@all

Ich hatte mal ein Floß in Katamaranform. Die Schwimmkörper machten wir aus dem Stoff, dessen deutschen Namen ich nicht kenne. Es ist Stoff aus Kunstfasern beidseitig mit gummyartigen Material versiegelt. Na ja was hilft mir das, dass ich so was schon mal gesehen hab.  :q Und in diese Hülle wurden die Wolleballkammern (heissen die so?) eingelegt. Die Kammer wurden dann einzeln nicht zu doll aufgeblasen. Die Hülle wurde dann oben wie ein Schuh zusammen geschnürrt (oh Mann was ist nun mit meinem Wortschatz). Das hat einiges ausgehalten, unzählige sibirische Flüße, Aral und sogar Kaspisches Meer. Im Salzwasser war es jedoch nur relativ wenig eingesetzt. Deswegen weiss ich nicht, ob die Kammer sich mit Salz gut vertragen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Hamsterson

Hört sich garnicht mal so schlecht an.
Mach doch mal eine Skizze mit Ansichten drauf, vielleicht gibt es noch Anregungen oder anderes dazu und man kann das verfeinern oder einiges von ableiten.
Also, bitte lass doch mal ne Skizze sehen.  #6 

Die "Wolleballkammern" habe ich nicht verstanden??


...bin auch gerade am basteln und habe mal eben die Tragkraft meines Togiak´s um ca. 50 Kg hoch gesetzt !!! Selbst wenn jetzt beide Luftkammern platt sind, geht nix unter und ich kann mich auch noch über Wasser halten an meinem platten Togiak. Soweit die Theorie aber die Praxis darüber möchte ich nie erleben.  :m


----------



## Gnilftz (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin auch gerade am basteln und habe mal eben die Tragkraft meines Togiak´s um ca. 50 Kg hoch gesetzt !!! Selbst wenn jetzt beide Luftkammern platt sind, geht nix unter und ich kann mich auch noch über Wasser halten an meinem platten Togiak. Soweit die Theorie aber die Praxis darüber möchte ich nie erleben.  :m



Auch wenn es nicht gerade zum Thema gehört, hast n Bildchen von dem Togiak mit XXL-Tragkraft, Mike?  Deine Konstruktion für den Bug kenne ich schon, aber mich würde mal interessieren, was Dir nu wieder eingefallen ist.  |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## peter II (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

willich auch sehen, BITTE |wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Jau ... hier nun meine Bastelschand-Taten.
Ich habe 2 dieser "Schwimmnudeln" (so heissen die hier) verarbeitet. Eine hat die Maße von 1,70m länge und 7cm Durchmesser. Dabei bringt so ein Teil satte 38-40 Kg Tragkraft. Kinder gehen damit nicht unter und die Teile werden in der Erwachsenentherapie eingesetzt als Schwimmhilfe.
Das hat mich dazu gebracht mein Togiak neu zutunen.
Das alte Kindersurfbrett habe ich unter dem Sitz verstaut.
Bin selber gespannt wie sich jetzt das Togiak verhält??  :m


----------



## Gnilftz (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Bin selber gespannt wie sich jetzt das Togiak verhält??  :m



Dat schwimmt wahrscheinlich wie ein Proppen! Tiefgang 0,3cm!   #6 

Danke für das schnelle Einstellen der Bilder! Mach mal Meldung, wenn Du das Teil getestet hast.  :m 

Gruß & immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Hintern!

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

ich glaube das schwebt schon 0,3cm Ü B E R dem Wasser.

Cooles Ding Mike #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Bastelmike

 #6  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## platfisch7000 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Hamsterson

das war so gemeint.....
für uns alle ist die sicherheit das oberste gebot!
aber ich finde das man auch irgendwann vertrauen muß!(wenn das mal das richtige wort ist?)
aber ihr wisst hoffentlich was ich meine!
ich habe bei meinem pontoon boot (ist übrigens da) über den schlauch eine hülle und darüber noch eine!viel fester als beim belly!
und ich vertrauen diesem TÜV gerüften teil nun mein leben an!
wenn du meinst so ein teil platzt,dann mußt du dich fragen ob nicht auch dein autoreifen
platzen kann!
und du wirst nie sicher sein!
es ist immer gefährlich!!!!!!!!!!! auch mit 10 luftkammern!!!!!!
die titanik ist auch gesunken!
wenn wir nur auf sicherheit gehen wollen,dann sollten wir zuhause bleiben!
denn es kann immer und überall was passieren,das meinte ich mit meinen beispiel!
Plattfisch!


----------



## Hamsterson (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Mike



> Die "Wolleballkammern" habe ich nicht verstanden??



Na wie heissen bloss die Gummidinge, die in der Lederhülle eines Wolleballes drin sind.  |supergri 

Was die Zeichnungen angeht, da bin ich eigentlich ratlos. Ich denke noch drüber nach.

Der Auftrieb von den "Nudeln" ist leider gar nicht so groß. Bei den angegebenen Maßen höchstens 6,5 Kilo. Was im Fall der Fälle auch nicht zu verachten wäre.


----------



## Hamsterson (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@platfisch
Verstehe, aber wie schon Herr Einstein mal sagte, alles ist relativ. Und bei den meisten BB ist das Risiko tausend oder noch viel mehr mal höher, als bei so einem Ding wie "Titanic". Ich habe es schon mal erlebt, wie der Schlauch von meinem RT den Geist aufgegeben hat. Das passierte paar Minuten nachdem er aufgeblasen wurde. Er platzte natürlich nicht wie ein Luftballoon, aber reißte an der Naht. Und der Riß war nicht weniger als 3-4 cm. Wäre ich nicht am Ufer, dann müsste ich aller Welt meine Schwimmerqualitäten zeigen. Es ist schon ok, wenn das Wasser nicht viel zu kalt ist, aber bei 10 Grad und tiefer.  #d Lieber ohne mich. Ich habe schließlich einen Sohn. :k


----------



## Maddin (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Mike
Coole Konstruktion!! #6 Wo bekommt man denn diese Schwimmnudeln?

@Hamsterson
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen! #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> @Hamsterson
> Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen! #h


... holy Shit......ja klar Maddin...das war es .....

Alex....ich schliesse mich einfach mal an  #h


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Genial Mike  #6 
Nur wenn das Ding "untergeht", kriegen sie Dich wegen Umweltverschmutzung dran...........bei dem "Müllteppich" der dann dort schwimmt....  
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Treffen, da werde ich mal ein wenig Werksspionage betreiben.........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## htp55 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> @Mike
> Coole Konstruktion!! #6 Wo bekommt man denn diese Schwimmnudeln?



Meine Söhne haben neulich 2 Stück von Oma bekommen. Sie hat sie bei Karstadt (Sporthaus) gekauft. Ich habe sie aber auch schon in anderen Sportgeschäften Und Spielwarenläden gesehen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Hamsterson

...6,5 Kg ???
Nee, die haben nachweislich 38-40 Kg Auftrieb !!
Das hat mir ein Fachgeschäft hier in Hannover bestätigt.
Die beliefern sogar Reha-Kliniken damit und ich denke da sollte das schon gesichert sein.

Allein dies kleine Kindersurfbrett trägt schon bis 12 Kg und das habe ich selbst mal überprüft.

OK, Dein Misstrauen in Ehren aber zuviel davon ist auch wieder schädlich.
Jedenfalls habe ich mein Togiak bestimmt nicht "unsicher" gemacht.  :m


----------



## Hamsterson (15. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Maddin & Dorschdiggler

Danke Leute! Ich fühle mich geehrt.  :k 


@Mike

Na dan klage sie an, weil sie dich einfach be*******n. Machen wir eine kleine Rechnung. V(Volumen)=Pi(Pi  |supergri )*R*R(Radius hoch 2)*L(Länge)=3,14*0,035m*0,035m*1,7m=0,00653905m^3
Also solch eine Nudel verdrängt etwa 6,5l Wasser, was einem Auftrieb von etwa 6,5Kilo entsprechen würde, doch das Ding wiegt auch etwas. Es stehen uns also knapp über 6Kg Auftrieb zur Verfügung.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Hamsterson

Die Rechnung ist mir sowas von Wurst !!!
Ich sehe nur und weiss es auch, das da in der Badeanstalt 10 oder 11 jährige Kiddis dranhängen und nicht damit untergehen.  #6 
Sorry..... vielleicht sind die ja auch alle unterernährt??

Ansonsten mach doch wie DU willst, ich hab jedenfalls schon gemacht und zwar das richtige für MICH.  #h


----------



## peter II (15. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

ich hatte Physik Leistungskurs und kann es nicht ausrechnen  
Kann aber auch bestätigen dass die Dinger einen gewaltigen Auftrieb haben.
Hatte das bei meinem Togiak auch probiert; hatte aber nicht so ganz geklappt. Die Idee von Mikefish gefällt mir gut; nicht unterkriegen lassen!
Danke Mike dass du uns die Fotos zur Verfügung gestellt hast #h  #h


----------



## Hamsterson (15. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Mike

Ich habe mir ein Beispiel ausgedacht. Eine Mineralwasserflasche Werretaler classic von Aldi-Nord. Volumen 1,5l. Durchmesser etwa 8 cm, Länge etwa 30 cm. Legen wir 6 Flaschen in die Reihe, kriegen wir eine "Nudel" von 180cm Länge und 8 cm Durchmesser. Multiplizieren 1,5l mit 6Flaschen, kriegen 9 Liter. Also nichts mit 40 Kilo. Was natürlich nicht heisst, dass 12Kilo Auftrieb durch 2 Nudel im Fall der Fälle zu verachten wären. Wie ein altes russisches Sprichwort sagt, "Derjenige, dem das Ertrinken droht, greift selbst nach einem Strohhalm". 

Was hälst du übrigens vom Bambus, als Material für den Rahmen?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Hamsterson

Du solltest erstmal fragen aus was für ein Material diese Nudeln sind !
Egal, die Teile sind sowas von porös und haben soviel Luftblasen innen, das man das garnicht beschreiben kann.
Von meiner Schwägerin der Sohn ist 6 Jahre und wiegt ca. 24 Kg. Der hängt da dran wie nix und geht kein Stück unter.

Bambus ?? Muss vorher aufwendig versiegelt werden, weil viele Hohlkammern drin sind und wenn das Bambus nur fein splittert und Risse bekommt.... na das Salzwasser findet dann schon seinen Weg.

Ich tendiere eher für dünnwandige V2A Rund- oder Vierkantrohre.
Ist vielleicht etwas schwerer im Transport aber ich habe keinerlei Sorgen wegen Rost und so.  :m


----------



## Hamsterson (16. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Mike

Na ich weiss nicht, ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen Edelstahl. Bloss wo bekommt man den günstig? 

Zum Auftrieb.  |supergri Es ist egal, fast egal, was man als Material nimmt. Selbst eine Nudel aus Wasserstoff oder gar aus gar nichts  |kopfkrat hätte da nicht mehr als 6,5Kg Auftrieb. Also ich, selbst ohne einer solchen "Nudeln" gehe auch nicht runter, und wenn ich noch eine unterm Hintern hätte, würde ich vielleicht nur bis zur Warzenlinie im Wasser.  |supergri


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

hallo!
also ich bin zwar kein doktor oder professor,aber ich muß sagen das ich der meinung bin, diese nudeln haben mehr auftrieb!
ich glaube nicht das man da einfach so eine wasserverdrändungsformel aufstellt und gut...
denn es hat doch,bestimmt was mit der art des werkstoffes zu tun!
durch dieses ganze hin und her,bin ich drauf und dran,mir eine zu besorgen,
damit ich das teil mal mit 6,5 kg irgendwo mal versenke (oder versuche)!?

auf jeden fall finde ich die idee von mikefish gut!
ich selber habe für mein bb mal so eine luftmatraze gekauft,die so unterteilt ist,in drei teile! davon habe ich das kopfkissen entsorgt (also alle von einander getrennt) und eines der beiden
eigendlichen teile ,habe ich im bb auf meinen sitz gebunden!
das war auch sehr gut,denn mehr auftrieb/ und nicht so tief sitzen,beim angeln!

was ich jetzt am überlegen bin ob ich mir auch so ein paar dinger besorge (nudeln) und die in meine hülle,meines pontoon bootes lege?
also ich meine so ca.8 stk oder so auf jeder seite.
und den rest könnte ich ja mit meinem (luft)schlauch auffüllen!
dann wäre vieleicht die sicherheit gegeben,daß ich im falle eines "platzers"
vielleicht noch das boot sicher an land bringe!(und mich trockenen fußes)
genaune zahl der nudeln könnte man ja ermitteln!

meint ihr (oder du,mikefish),daß es klappen könnte,oder ist die idee blöd?
wenn ja,warum?

oder ein anderes material?
hat jemand einen tipp?

gruß Platt000!!!!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ Platfish7000

Alles gute Ideen, wenn sie Verbesserung der Sicherheit sind.  #6 
Nur innerhalb der Umhüllung würde ich das nicht einbauen, denn wie verhält sich dann der Schlauch darin ??
Wo wird er gequetscht oder übermäßig ausgedehnt?? Denn regelmäßig liegt er ja dann nicht mehr drin. Da ist ein Platzer doch vorprogramiert.

Dann doch lieber aussen an beiden Seiten der Potoon-Hüllen, genau auf Wasserlinienhöhe. Meine ich mal so als Vorschlag.

Eins muss man sich mal klar sein: ich kann mit diesen Schwimmnudeln/Verbesserungen nur die Tragkraft erhöhen, die Unsicherheit das was passiert bleibt immer noch. Aber wenn wirklich alle Luft raus ist, geht mir mein Pontoon oder BB nicht unter, sondern ich kann mich vielleicht sogar noch dran über Wasser halten, plus meiner Rettungsweste.
Das ist eigentlich die Grundidee warum ich mein BB getunt habe.  :m 

Da stimmt das wieder was Hamsterson geschrieben hat: dem Ertrinkenden ist jeder Strohhalm recht !!  #6 ..... und mir jedes bisschen Auftrieb !!


----------



## platfisch7000 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hallo leute nachdem mein boot nun nach einigen "_umständen_" angekommen ist, wollte ich mal ein paar bilder für euch reinbringen!
doch da ich ja noch sehr neu im AB bin,habe ich diesbezüglich leider noch nicht so den plan!|kopfkrat ;+ 

könntet ihr mir mal helfen und schreiben wie man hier foto's reinsetzt?

vielen dank platti!!!!:g


----------



## Elbhai (18. März 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@plattfisch

Du hast doch wenn du auf Antworten gehts (also nicht direkt antworten) unten zusätzliche Einstellungen. Darunter findest du einen Button "Anhänge verwalten"
Dann gibts ein Popup Fenster, mit dem du deinen Datenträger durchsuchen kannst. Nachdem die die Datei(en) ausgewählt hast auf "hochladen" klicken.

Damit sollte es gehen.

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. September 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

So für alle die,die sich für diese Boot oder den Selbstbau Interressieren,habe ich jetzt mal ein paar Bilder in diese Forumkategorie gestellt!
Und zwar hier!
welcher Außenborder,für's Pontoon Boot!


----------



## Frank 77 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

moin,

also dieses hin und her mit der tragkraft der nudeln hat was.

#q #q #q 


mfg


----------



## Smallmouth (7. September 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Noch einmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurueck zukommen , das ODC ist fuer den Preis wirklich eine echte Alternative , ich konnte damals in den USA eins fuer 150 Euro erstehen 
War auch der Kaufgrund , heute wuerde ich mich nicht mehr in ein Bellyboot setzen , die Geschwindigkeit ist einfach genial. Zum Thema driften und angeln , versucht  es mal mit Flossen nebenbei , ich habe damit selbst auf dem Atlantik mit starker Tide gute Erfahrungungen gemacht . Ich war sogar der Meinung nur mit Flossen war ich genau so schnell wie mit meinem fish Cat 4. Zum Thema Rost kann ich nur sagen nach immer schoen abspuelen . ( Die Vorbereitung und die Pflege ist sehr aufwendig )
Besser ist da natuerlich das ODC Sport ( das Blaue ) mit Alurahmen , kostet aber auch ca 100 Euro mehr und ist ca 3-4 kg leichter.

Leider bin ich momentan ein wenig Rueckenkrank , sonst waer die gelbe Banane , angetrieben mit 2 PS Honda 4 Takt schon laengst auf der Ostsee.

Ich hoffe das kann dann im Oktober losgehen.


----------



## Gnilftz (7. September 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

150 € für n Pontonboat? Will auch haben!  :l 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Smallmouth
In Deutschland kostet das Alumodell 649 € und das Stahlmodell(Sport) 599 € sind also nur 50€ Unterschied!
150 ist ja hinterhergeschmissen,ich habe es nur mit 299$ in den USA gesehen und dann kommt noch die Frachtgebühr!Und Hier gekauft = hier Garantie!Warst Du denn dort und hast es als Handgepäck mitgebracht?

Dein 2 Ps'er,wie schnell bist Du damit?(Hast Du vielleicht GPS,dann haste ja ne Geschwindigkeitsangabe!)
Wieviel wiegt der Motor!

@Gnilftz
Glaube nicht das es für den Kurs nochmal ein Pontoon Boot gibt!(Begründung siehe Oben)

Habt Ihr Hier ..........welcher Außenborder für's Pontoon Boot?..................schon mal geguckt,da steht auch ne Menge zu dem Thema!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Smallmouth (7. September 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hallo plattfisch ,
ich war beruflich laengere Zeit in den Staaten , mit dem Handgepaeck wird das wohl etwas schwierig . Ich hatte die Moeglichkeit dieses mit meinem Haushalt zurueck nach Deutschland zu transportiern. 
Das war wirklich ein Schnaeppchen damals bei Cabela's fuer 175 $, das Alumodell
kostet ich glaube 299 $ 
leider konnte ich aus gesundheitlichen Gruenden hier auf der Ostsee noch nicht fahren.
In den Staaten bin ich nur mit Paddeln und Flossen gefahren.
Wenn ews soweit ist , wird es einen ausfuehrlichen Bericht geben.


----------



## Smallmouth (7. September 2005)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

der Vorteil am Motor ist , dass dieser genauso viel wie eine gute Batterie wiegt   ca 13 kg


----------



## c032851 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hi,
bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein Ponton-boot zulege, gibt´s neue Erfahrungen, bzw. neue Empehlungen?

Wäre dankbar für ein paar Ratschläge

Grüsse
Mac


----------



## platfisch7000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Also ich habe nix neues gesehen,oder gehört!
Bin mit meinem immernoch zufrieden ,aber (wie schon erwähnt)
mit dem Vertreiber in Deutschland nicht!

Gruß Platt000!


----------



## c032851 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Welchen Vertreiber meinst Du, outdoorfishing ??

Gruß
Mac


----------



## platfisch7000 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*



			
				c032851 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Vertreiber meinst Du, outdoorfishing ??
> 
> Gruß
> Mac




Ja;
genau den!
Steht auch hier drin!
Oder bei "welcher Außenborder fürs Pontoon Boat"!

Gruß Plattfisch|wavey:


----------



## c032851 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Habe mir jetzt das ODC 816 in Alu bestellt (Mod.2006)
Da bin ich mal neugierig !!:l 
Freu mich schon wie Sau !!!


----------



## DroneHH (24. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hallo!

Ich möchte noch mal das Thema aufgreifen. Zum Hintergrund: ich bin BB-Neuling ganz ohne Erfahrung und möchte das ändern  Unbescheiden, wie ich bin natürlich in der Ostsee mit Dorschen oder *träum* Meerforellen. Wenn ich die Forenbeiträge, die ich alle gelesen habe zusammenfasse (Großes Kompliment übrigens + großes Danke, hat mir alles schon viele Denkanstöße gegeben) Kommen 2 Möglichkeiten in Frage:

- Modernen "klassische" Belly Boote, wie das Fish Cat. Vorteile (gegen über den schnittigen Ponton-Booten): Günstiger, weniger Drift, viele Angelr in Deutschland konnten schon Erfahrung sammeln. Direkter am Fisch. Leichter Aufbau, Nachteile: Langsamer, da nur "Flossenbetrieb", weniger Platz für Gedöns.

- Diese Ponton-Boote mit Ruder: Vorteile und Nachteile s.o. nur halt umgekehrt. Super-Vorteil: Kann mein portables Echolot bestimmt dranbauen. Der Preis ist auch ein echtes Argument... dagegen..

Stellt sich die Frage: Was kaufen? Geht schon alles sehr ins Geld, aber Mist möchte ich mir nun wirklich nicht kaufen. Was würdet Ihr einem Anfänger wie mir raten? Geld mal auf Platz 2 gesetzt. 

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit welchem Anbieter gemacht? Will wenn das in den nächsten 2 Wochen kaufen (und haben ))  Gibts ausser Rettungsweste und Anker "must-haves"? 

Off-Topic: Zu Eurer Schwimmnudel-Diskussion: Die Nudeln haben never ever diese hohen Auftriebswerte, was aber gerne alle vergessen: Ein Mensch hat selber Auftrieb (Stichwort "Toter Mann") Eine Rettungsweste, die 150 N (Newton) Tragkraft hat, trägt uns alle. 150 N sind aber nur knapp 15 kg. SO genug geklug********rt  

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ DroneHH

Ob nun normales BB oder ein Pontoon, wie oft willst Du damit los im Jahr würde ich fragen. Wenn es vielleicht 3-5 mal im Jahr ist reicht voll ein BB, willste aber intensiver los und voll gegenan gehen, würde ich nen Pontoon Boat mir zulegen.
Du bist viel beweglicher, kannst viel Wasser abfischen, ganz zuschweigen vom anbringen des Echolots und sonstigem Gedöns.#6 
Gegen die olle Drift gibt es super Driftanker/Säcke oder Du nutzt es gleich mit zum schleppen, die Reichweite eines Pontoons ist enorm!!


----------



## DroneHH (25. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Danke MikeFish,

der Tipp mit dem Schleppangeln ist super! Nicht, dass ich das je auf der Ostsee gemacht hatte, aber die Idee hat Charme  

Driftsack war mir auch schon eingefallen, Frage dazu: Angelt man dann nicht permanent in der Andrift? Ist das überhaupt relevant im BB, ob An- oder Abdrift?

Frage zu den Fußstützen Beim PB: Stören die nicht? Stell mir das als schöne Schnurfalle vor...

Schönen Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ DroneHH

Im BB ist An- und Abdrift-Angeln vollkommen Wurst, weil man sich immer und ohne große Mühe mit den Flossen ausrichten kann. Das macht man dann schon automatisch um immer eine günstige Position zur Rute und BB zu haben.

Zur Fischlandung beim Pontoon hab ich null Ahnung aber ich würde immer seitwärst den Fisch landen und das dann mit nem kleinen Kescher oder ganz modern mit nem Maulgrap, also so eine art Greifzange ins Fischmaul.
Habe selber jetzt auch so ein Teil und kann nur sagen, wenn das Ding zugreift dann hält das auch, eher würde das Fischmaul ausreissen.
Stell Dir vor Du willst nen Fisch zwischen den Pontoons und sozusagen zwischen Deinen Beinen landen und der zischt Dir ab, unter Dir durch..... na dann haste aber voll verloren. Anders kann ich mich immer noch mit Rute und allem drum und dran drehen. #h


----------



## platfisch7000 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hallo!

Ich habe es in meinen Beiträgen ja schon öfter erwähnt ,dass ich nicht mehr mein *PB gegen ein BB eintauschen würde!

Über den Vertrieb,über den ich es bezogen habe ,gibt es kein gutes Wort zu sagen! (habe ich auch schon drüber geschrieben und auch von anderen Leuten gehört)

Zum Fische landen!
Ich greife oder keschere sie *immer* durch die Mitte!
Die Fußstützen stehen doch nur ca.15 cm von den Pontons ab,die Stange selber liegt doch fast eng am Ponton an!
An der Seite kann Dir der Fisch auch unters Boot zischen,aber dann holt man ihn eben wieder hoch!
Wenn man von einem Steg am Ufer aus angelt muß man auch aufpassen ,dass der Fisch dort nicht hängen bleibt oder unter schwimmt!Meiner Meinung nach...ALLES GEWÖHNUNGSSACHE!!!

*So schön PB und BB auch sind,aber ich will mir nun doch ein richtiges Boot kaufen!(ach ja...der Mensch ist nie zufrieden...!)

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## DroneHH (29. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hallo mal wieder 

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Ich bin im Kopf jetzt beim PB angekommen. Ich denke, dass ist einfach angenehmer in der Handhabung. Auch dass ich damit schleppen kann, ist ein Argument, ich glaube ich kann so einfach die (fast) ganze Bandbreite des Meeresfischens abgreifen  

Ich will aber noch mal auf das Urspungsthema dieses Threads kommen. Welches nehm ich denn nun? Sicher keine Frage, die mir jemand so beantworten kann. Daher anders: Welches Boot ist denn möglichst salzwasser-resistent? leicht zu transportieren (hab auf irgendeiner website eins gesehen, dass sogar in nen Rucksack passt, war aber mit 700,- EUR recht teuer) sicher (Wellen, etc) und auch in Deutschland problemlos zu beziehen?

Um das ganze nicht zu einer Anbieter-Werbeveranstaltung zu machen, ist es vielleicht sinnvoll Händler privat auszutauschen? Oder ist das Forum da nicht so kleinlich?

WEITERE FRAGE: (Der Kerl ist nur am Fragen... furchtbar ) Was für Angelausrüstung nutzt ihr? Ich hatte meine geliebte alte Nexave 270 MH (bis WG 40g) im Kopf. Aber es stellt sich die Frage, ob die mit kleinen Pilkern und nem schönen Dorsch dazu ausreicht? Andererseits ist sie schön Allround (hab auch 2 MeFos damit gefangen ). Als meerestaugliche Rolle, hab ich momentan "nur" eine Daiwa Spinnrolle (MeFo halt...), die zwar sehr teuer war, aber eben ein eher zartes Wesen ist. Macht bestimmt Sinn hier stabiler zu werden, oder?

Die letze Frage ist vielleicht einen eigenen Thread wert, wollte aber nicht gleich das ganze Board umstellen 

Bis denne und schon mal Danke!


----------



## platfisch7000 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*



DroneHH schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi
Mit spinnruten kommst Du fast überall klar!
Ich angel selber nur damit und das in Tiefen von bis zu 30 Metern!
Mit Spinnruten und mittleren Rollen (also die vom Mefo-angeln)
kommst Du immer hin!
Es sei denn Du willst mit 80 g Pilkern auf Drosche gehen,dann macht die Rolle wohl bald schlapp!
Die Masse an Dorschen,die wir von diesen Booten aus angeln,sind doch 40 bis 65 cm.Wann hat man mal einen von 80 oder 90 cm?
Und wenn schon,es werden doch täglich (auf der Welt) Meterhechte mit Spinnruten gefangen!!!
Ein Dorsch kämpft in meinen Augen weniger und Du hast doch allen Platz der Welt,auf der Ostsee in Deinem Boot!
Wenn Du nun auf nem Kutter stehst und 30 Leute stehen neben Dir,dann wird es schwer,aber so....?....!
Macht mit dem Geschirr auch am meisten Spass!

Ich habe 3 Spinnruten von WG 30 g bis zu WG 80 g.
Je nach dem ob ich unterland blinker oder in 20 Meter Wasser auf Drosch Zocke,kommen sie zum Einsatz!

Wichtig (und in meinen Augen Pflicht) ist die kürzung des Handteiles,denn auch auf dem PB,nervt es genauso wie im BB!

Hol Dir ein Boot mit *Alurahmen* das ist für Salzwasser Pflicht!

Gruß Platt000


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ DroneHH

Welches Du nun nehmen sollst kann ich Dir auch nicht raten.

Aber achte unbedingt auf die Länge der Pontoons !!! Je länger umso besser lassen sich die kleinen und mittleren Wellen in der Ostsee abreiten.
Also ich würde nichts unter 9 " (Fuss) nehmen, eher 11 oder sogar12 Fuss lang.
Die sind zwar teurer aber sind erheblich stabiler im Wasser und die haben noch einen riesen grossen Aspekt ..... man hat mehr Tragkraft !!!

Man hat die 8-9 Fuss langen entwickelt für das Wildwasser, das sind die unschlagbar easy aber in der Ostee lieber längere nehmen ! #6 

Na und dann stellt sich noch die Frage ob Du nen PB mit Motoraufhängung haben willst oder nicht. Die Ankervorrichtung ist auch nicht sooooo geeignet für unser Ostsee, die benutzen ja kaum nen Anker in den USA der sich festkrallt, sowie unsere Klappanker. Und wenn der sich verhakt, kommst da hinten an die Ankervorrichtung kaum noch ran. Ergo, langes Messer und adieu Anker. #h


----------



## DroneHH (29. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Schöne Hinweise. Danke noch mal. 

Wenn ich ans kürzen denke sollte ich echt die Nexave nehmen, die war nicht sooo teuer  Mit den Hechten ist auch ein Argument. Ich versuch mein Glück damit.

Auch guter Hinweis auf die Pontonlänge zu achten. 

Hab grade das "Problem" dass ich meinem Vater von meinen Plänen erzählt hab, der mich mit riesen Augen anguckte und fragte warum ich nicht mit nem normalen Boot rauswill. Er hat noch einen 5PSer Aussenborder über  Jetzt bin ich ins Grübeln gekommen. Für 500 - 750 kann ich auch ein ordentliches Schlauchboot (Zodiac o.ä.) kaufen.... Scheiß Floh im Ohr


----------



## TW1 (31. August 2006)

So nu treib ich meinen Beitragszähler mal richtig in die Höhe.

Ich habe mir vor wenigen Monaten auch das ODC 816 zugelegt und kann sagen das es wirklich Spass macht. Aber es hat definitiv auch Nachteile. In Dazendorf bei WS 4-5 BFT (ja, ja ) ablandig hatte ich definitiv Schwierigkeiten an Land zu kommen, es herschte zwar kaum Welle aber die Windanfälligkeit ist absolut heftig und darf nicht unterschätzt werden. 
Wenn etwas längere Fussmärsche zu bewältigen sind ( Lang = ab 200 Meter ) dann merkt man das Gewicht doch schon und insbesondere auf dem Heimweg geht es schon ganz schon an die Substanz, da man ja den Rest des Gerödels auch noch mitschleppen muss. Es ist de Fakto an Land umständlicher zu handhaben als ein Belly. In Dahmeshöved am Leuchturm geht die Schlepperei doch ein bisschen auf die Nerven, da bin froh auf mein Kennebec BB zurückgreifen zu können.
Das BB ist ist an manchen Stränden einfach flexibler.
Auf dem Wasser ist man mit dem ODC 816 schon gut bedient.Mit der Drift hat man auch nicht wirklich Probleme wenn man sich bellymäßig die Flossen umschnallt. Ist ja halt nur um die Position zu halten.

Für mich kann ich sagen, das ich trotz Pontoon Boot nicht auf mein Belly verzichten möchte.

@Mikefish 
Kannst du den Termin BB-PB-Kajak Treffen nicht schieben? Ich wär gern dabei, aber mein Verein verliert an dem Tag gegen FCB und das darf ich natürlich nicht verpassen.

|wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. August 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@ TW1

Der Termin ist gerade verschoben worden.
Siehe speziell den Trööt. :m


----------



## platfisch7000 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hallo!
So,nun habe ich mir ein richtige Angelboot gekauft und mein gutes PB ist nun über!
Falls sich noch einer für diese Boote interessiert?!
Meines wäre hier zu haben....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89779

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## netzfisch (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Pontoon Boat anzuschaffen. Dabei bin ich auf ein Modell von Trout Unlimited gestoßen, siehe Bild. Die Dinger müssen aus Amerika importiert werden. Dieses Modell ist motorisierbar und flusstauglich (River rating Class 1). Außerdem hat es, im Gegenzug zu seinem Vorgänger, noch eine Art Vorderrad zum bequemeren Transport.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich so ein Teil Deutschland ordern kann? Ich kenne bisher nur diese Adresse:

http://www.raubfisch-shop.de/start.html

Es müsste doch noch ein paar andere Händler in deutschen Landen geben. Der Sinn ist natürlich, die immens hohen Frachtkosten zu sparen. Außerdem kann die Lieferzeit mehrere Monate dauern, zumindest bei oben genanntem Shop.

Vielen Dank
Netzfisch


----------



## peter II (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

frag doch mal da: www.garage-toys.com
bei mir hats damals nur zwei Wochen gedauert#c


----------



## platfisch7000 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1645170#post1645170


----------



## micbrtls (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

@Platt000: Stimmt es, das du 1200 € für ein Pontoon haben willst? Oder habe ich mich da verlesen?? Das ist schon reichlich teuer, schon fast WUCHER!!! Ich halte 600 € für real und nichts mehr! Zum Thema Spinnruten: Das unterste Handteil sollte kurz gehalten sein, ansonsten sind Spinnruten für diese Angelei nicht geeignet.


----------



## platfisch7000 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Hast Du Dich wohl verlesen!
1200 Euro habe ich für alles bezahlt!
Das Boot ist aber nun verkauft!
Spinnruten gehen bestens,was nimmst Du denn sonst für Ruten?

Gruß Platfisch


----------



## micbrtls (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Ich bekomme mein Pontoon erst noch. Und dazu werde ich mir noch zwei bis drei Ruten holen. Ich möchte eine sensible Rute zum Jiggen haben und dann noch eine, mit der ich auf Rügen den Dorschen und Hechten nachstellen kann. Dazu noch eine, um einen toten KÖFI als Totrute im Wasser zu haben.

Wenns klappt, werde ich nächstes Jahr Ende Januar oder Februar nach Rügen fahren. Aber mal sehen.


----------



## micbrtls (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Zum Thema Eigenimport: Wenn jemand in Amerika bestellt, sollte folgendes beachtet werden: Die Preisangaben sind soweit ich weiß, netto! Dazu kommt dann noch die Fracht und auf diese Summe nochmals Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer!


----------



## Frankizander (15. August 2010)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*



Elbhai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege, ob ich von meinem mind. 5 Jahre altem Belly Boot (noch das mit der Ringform...) auf ein Ponton Boot umsteigen soll.
> Aber noch bin ich mir etwas unsicher... Ausschlaggebend ist für mich, dass man mit den Rudern besser vom Fleck kommt und aufgrund der hohen Sitzposition auch in der kalten Jahreszeit mal los kann... Außerdem denke ich, dass ich da mein Echolot besser drauf unterbringen kann.
> ...


Servus, ich habe das Creek Company Sport XR bei ebay über nen Händler aus den Staaten bezogen, der in Gelnhausen wohl nen Briefkasten hat. Hat inkl. Versand 189 Euro gekostet, sonst kostet es 499 in Deutschland.
Bin sehr zufrieden u7nd möchte kein Bellyboot mehr haben!


----------



## Frankizander (15. August 2010)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

:vik:





Frankizander schrieb:


> Servus, ich habe das Creek Company Sport XR bei ebay über nen Händler aus den Staaten bezogen, der in Gelnhausen wohl nen Briefkasten hat. Hat inkl. Versand 189 Euro gekostet, sonst kostet es 499 in Deutschland.
> Bin sehr zufrieden u7nd möchte kein Bellyboot mehr haben!


----------



## Frankizander (15. August 2010)

*AW: Ponton Boot, aber welches??*

Könnte euch den ebaynamen des Händlers, bei Bedarf, durchgeben!


----------

